# Device not present issue



## daweefolk (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm trying to install to my usb hdd and every time i boot with the usb in it shows up at first but later I get the error 
	
	



```
Attempt to query device size failed; medium not present
```
I looked it up and found it's because there isn't a long enough delay for it to get recognized fully. How can I set it to have the setup program in the cd wait longer? or is it impossible?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2010)

> ```
> "Attempt to query device size failed; medium not present".
> ```



On what device do you get this error? And exactly when?

It sounds like a normal boot message when there's no CD/DVD in the drive.


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 26, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> On what device do you get this error? And exactly when?
> 
> It sounds like a normal boot message when there's no CD/DVD in the drive.



whoops... i missed part of it. it said "da0:" then the error message. seems to me it's not reading my usb hdd when loading the cd.


----------



## daweefolk (Apr 27, 2010)

i just noticed it says cd open when presenting the fbsd boot options.
i just ran chkdsk on my (internal) hdd because there was an issue and i couldn't resize it. Could that issue have caused the problem?


----------

